# condos



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi everyone i am new to snow plowing just wanted to know what to charge for this property? and info would be appreciated. i would be using a 3/4 ton with 8 foot plow and snow blower for walks. all snow must be pushed to the center circle around the pond i mean every bit, from the garage doors up the drive and to the pond! No snow can be on the grass and center circle has curbs on both sides.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bella32 all snow must be pushed to the center circle around the pond i mean every bit said:


> Are they kidding?? You'd better have a skid steer and a V-Plow; actually about three skid steers with operators to get the snow to the Drive and maybe then a blower to get it up over the curb. And I'm not talking about a walk-behind snow blower. Seriously, being new to plowing, you'll be well to pass on this one.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't think this job could be done with a pickup, if you do bid it, looks like about $3000???? i wouldn't worry about price too much because you'll be fired after the first storm. it would take you about 20 hours to do that with a truck. just trying to help.... jay


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You better add a couple of dump trucks to go with the skid steers. Maybe a melter,LOL. Even if you managed to do it, after the first few snowfalls and the banks around the pond are high, where is the snow going next. Someone needs to calculate the sq. footage and explain to these people that this is not possible. I would be afraid to price it incase they give it to you.


----------

